# Another enclosed reed



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres another one, curly maple with a mesquite top, (which was hard as a rock). Simple ,hunting grade call. Oil and wax finish inside and out.

Dual O-ring fitted.

Had to take a break from the crow and turkey calls and make something else lol.

Cottontail or jack tuning.

Asking 22 bucks shipped. Paypal or whatever.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

another really nice call................


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that !! great looks Mark.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good looking call.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I like It.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more great work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Its a beaut!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sweet looking call

i always like the look of curly maple


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It has that old school look to it to me, I like very much.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This one is sold, thanks!

Mark


----------

